# DeCOncini port of entry and INM office



## Tucson (Oct 30, 2010)

It is incredibly hard to find a complete list of all the INM offices and sub-offices. The official website only lists the major offices (one per state plus the D.F.) and no where can we find info about the other addtitional offices.

The Tucson Mexican Consulate has told me there is an INM sub-office near the Dennis DeConcini port of entry between Arizona and Mexico. Has anyone one gone through this entry point and how hard was it to find the INM office? As much as I have learned so far is that you turn right after crossing.

"Expatforum" has such a wide-spread population distributed over so much of Mexico, I'm placing my bets on someone here will know the answer.

We are attempting to finish our MX Residency application close to our US home and, from brief conversatoins with the consulate rep, there is no reason why we shouldn't be able to do this.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Don't believe you can just jump the border and do it. You need the one closest to where you live in Mexico with proof of address


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Consulate employees are not affiliated with INM and many are clueless regarding the procedure you must follow.
You must get your visa approval from the nearest Mexican consulate in your home country.
Once that is done, you have 180 days to enter Mexico, ESTABLISH AN ADDRESS and report to the INM office nearest that address within 30 days of entering the country.
The INM office will review your pre-approval and tell you what proof of address will be accepted and what other documents, payments and procedures you must follow. This will require more than one visit and may take weeks or even two or three months. During that time, you are expected to remain in Mexico. However, if you have an urgent need to exit, INM can, for a fee, issue a special letter allowing you to leave for up to 60 days, then re-enter. No more than that.
After all, you are applying for a residence visa, so they are not concerned, nor do they expect you to have a home outside of Mexico. To violate these procedures will void your visa approval without refunds.
It appears that the someone gave you bad advice.


----------



## Tucson (Oct 30, 2010)

sparks said:


> Don't believe you can just jump the border and do it. You need the one closest to where you live in Mexico with proof of address


That was my thought, too, but I have heard stories and personal accounts to the contrary. In the case where someone is retired and plans to retire in Mexico, they may not technically have a Mexican address yet. But ,then again, I have heard some INM offices do check utility bills, etc. and even ask people to daw a map to their homes in Mexico.

The Tucson Consluate office did say people do cross the border to complete the INM process. But she could have been wrong and just trying to be helpful.

I do not think there will be anything lost to try completing the process at a closer INM office to where we are in Arizona. 

In November 2012, it is possible the old way of processing FM2 and 3 visas was revamped. 

All I need to find out now is where the INM office is across the border.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK, try it your way. You will probably end up having to start all over again. No refunds, either.
The simple fact is that the rules have changed, consulate clerks are not INM conversant and that you have to have a provable residence to complete the process. It is a *residence* visa.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If you cross the border and record you visa entry ... you have 30 days to visit INM with proof of residence and all the other stuff you provided at the consulate.

If there is an INM in Nogales ... all you will be able to do is ask them the rules. If they record your attempt you will have wasted weeks when you should have been in Chapala or where ever you are headed. Making that mistake could cost you any fees you've paid and require starting over.

Like RV said ... try it your way .... BUT .. better to find the rules and follow them


----------



## Tucson (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks, Sparks and RV ******, I think we needed this info to help make a good choice.


----------

